# Wednesday night meet in Buffalo?



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Nevermind I posted this without checking the site and looks like they are done for the season  meh I guess next season


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Bring this back up in the spring. I'd like to come out and race in a controlled environment.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

You know I'll be there!


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

I will have to remember this in spring. Erik thats your job dont let me forget about this when the snow melts


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Soooo now that it's "spring" we should talk about getting this going. Not sure if it is open yet, but shouldn't be too long before it does


----------



## RollinOn18s (Mar 28, 2013)

I am likely in for this event. I could do it all for 50$. That's cheaper than a night at a bar in Toronto.


----------



## RollinOn18s (Mar 28, 2013)

Just looked and it seems this weekend it opens up. Test and tunes is Tuesdays it appears on their site.


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

I for some reason can't find the info on their page. where did you see that under?

Nevermind found it. it says test and tune on tuesday nights starting may 13, and cruise night on wednesdays starting may 7th

Eggs is it the test and tune that we were panning on going to?


----------



## Zecospec (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm in, I've raced at Lancaster before. Track isn't too great but all the cars that are there on cruise night are awesome


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Good deal well hopefully the weather will warm up soon


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

